# Meizu Theme



## idol (Jun 17, 2011)

For some reason when I apply this my entire screen goes white and I have to find my way back to theme chooser to change it back. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

same problem for me...use the older version


----------



## idol (Jun 17, 2011)

The older version is fine with the toolbar. But it still is kinda weird


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

have you rebooted after you apply the theme?


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

Where can I find an older version at. I deleted my older version.


----------



## VoidedSaint (Jul 11, 2011)

doesnt the developer of the theme have to update the theme with the nightlies?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

VoidedSaint said:


> doesnt the developer of the theme have to update the theme with the nightlies?


not really...unless theres a huge change. iv used many different themes across 35 nightlies and i have never had a problem with them. but iv never used meizu


----------



## VoidedSaint (Jul 11, 2011)

good to know, once im done with my theme, i will begin to port it to cm4dx just hope its not as troublesome


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Meizu works perfectly for me. I'm on 34


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

"VoidedSaint said:


> good to know, once im done with my theme, i will begin to port it to cm4dx just hope its not as troublesome


Anything that's built from templatebread wont have issues with nightlies. I assume that's what your theme is built from if its for the tmobile theme engin


----------



## VoidedSaint (Jul 11, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> Anything that's built from templatebread wont have issues with nightlies. I assume that's what your theme is built from if its for the tmobile theme engin


im actually not using any kind of engine, im designing one for apex, aosp liberty, and liberty v.9

i was going to begin the cm7 one after those were done.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

it shouldnt have a issue then. isnt meizu through the theme engine?


----------



## VoidedSaint (Jul 11, 2011)

i believe it is, im not on cm4dx right now, im running apex, im just waiting to finish with the png's of mine, move to the .9's and begin the xml's

im just wondering how many errors i will have with the .9's im thinking i will at least miss 3, im thinking.


----------

